# Whats up with her hips?



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Me and my horse riding friend have been wondering about her mare's hips for awhile now. She is a grade palomino that has been kept well all her life, even before my friend bought her. She's 3 yrs old, wormed regularly, fed well-definitely not underweight. But her hips stick out. Is it a characteristic of a certain breed she may be mixed with, a conformation problem (if so-how can she condition it?), or is it just normal is some horses. I didnt want to post a pic of her mare without her permission, so I cropped out most of the horse. But I left her belly, back and thighs in so u can see she isnt skinny. Why do u think they stick out so far? if u can tell from this pic....


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

She looks like a healthy 3 year old weight. Many horses will have prominent hips, for example, some Saddlebreds & Mustangs do.
She's fine. If her hips were covered she would be too fat.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Looks normal to me. 2 of my arabs have more prominent hipbones like that.


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a 3 yo grade gelding and he has visible hips, with not a rib to be seen. He is at least half QH but the rest is as good a guess as any.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

So it sounds like its normal. Good! We knew she wasnt underweight, but to actually put enough the weight on it would take to cover that hipbone, would make her SUPER heavy! Her dad yelled at her for her hipbones sticking out. My QH/Arab cross (since she has been ridden and exercised) has become leaner and her hips are pointing out, but no where near as extreme as the palomino. I just had never noticed or seen hips like that. Thanks everyone. We was a little worried she may have a hip problem.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool info to add about this palomino. My friend called the previous owner to get her pedigree. She bought this horse for $200 (b/c in a huff the previous owner got mad she kept getting out of the fence and wouldnt let itself be caught.... almost backed out until she saw my friend with the horse, and ended up selling her).... 

So she finds out her father is Duty Officer, who is a great great (might be one or two more greats here) grandchild of Man O' War! Thats awesome!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wheatermay said:


> Cool info to add about this palomino. My friend called the previous owner to get her pedigree. She bought this horse for $200 (b/c in a huff the previous owner got mad she kept getting out of the fence and wouldnt let itself be caught.... almost backed out until she saw my friend with the horse, and ended up selling her)....
> 
> So she finds out her father is Duty Officer, who is a great great (might be one or two more greats here) grandchild of Man O' War! Thats awesome!


That's actually not uncommon. My mare goes directly back to Man O' War, as did my mother's old horse. It happens when lots of babies are produced.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

I think the horse needs more muscling on the hip. How does the horse carry herself? If she is heavy on the front and not using her hind end well, this would result in some of the muscle atrophy you are seeing. It would be helpful to see a full conformation photo, especially of the hind end. She could have a problem lower down the leg that is causing her to bear more weight on the front.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

olympustraining said:


> I think the horse needs more muscling on the hip. How does the horse carry herself? If she is heavy on the front and not using her hind end well, this would result in some of the muscle atrophy you are seeing. It would be helpful to see a full conformation photo, especially of the hind end. She could have a problem lower down the leg that is causing her to bear more weight on the front.


That was my thought when I saw the photo as well.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont think so, but how do I take a picture of conformation?Do they have to be totally squared up or just close enough?


----------

